# -Devil-'s Chocolate Cherry Bombs



## -devil- (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok, this is a recipe i made up this year. tried it a few times and really like it.

1 Large container of seedless Cherries with stems (can be ones with seeds removed)
1 5th of Cap'n Morgan rum 
1 container of caramel (to be melted)
1 container of chocolate (to be melted, i used dark chocolate but use what you like the most)

first you take the container of cherries and drain off all the juice and let them dry a little bit making sure it is all gone ... then replace the juice with the rum. let this sit in the fridge for a few days ... 

now take the caramel and get it melted in a double boiler (or whatever your preferred method is)

at the same time get the chocolate melted as well ... 

lay out some waxed paper and get a small bowl of some ice water ready as well

carefully take out one cherry at a time and dip them in this order ... 

once in caramel , then in ice water to harden it a bit, then in the chocolate a few times . then in the ice water to harden it a bit and onto the waxed paper it goes .. 

repeat till you are done .. (or ddrunk from tasting all of them) 

this recipe is open to tweaks and such of course ... was just messing around and wanted something different this year along with the rum balls...


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 23, 2007)

Need to give this one a 'shot' so to speak. Sounds tastey with a bonus to boot. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for sharing.


----------



## -devil- (Dec 23, 2007)

let me know how it turns out ... me and my family quite enjoyed them ... 

heh the recipe came up after i made a comment about i thought i could make a better chocolate covered cherry ... lol


----------

